
Andreessen Horowitz and Founders Fund Sell $148M of Lyft Shares - w1ntermute
http://www.wsj.com/articles/andreessen-horowitz-sells-some-lyft-shares-to-prince-al-waleed-1455145074?
======
w1ntermute
Mirror, if you can't get past the paywall:
[http://www.nasdaq.com/article/andreessen-horowitz-sells-
some...](http://www.nasdaq.com/article/andreessen-horowitz-sells-some-lyft-
shares-to-prince-alwaleed-20160210-01277)

